# Any Dog Brothers in Martial Talk



## Mider1985 (Nov 15, 2010)

Are there any Dog Brothers In Martial Talk? I think that the Dog Brothers is one of the most Hard Core group of martial artists on the planet. Its an honor that they live in the U.S.A. and that Marc Denny's School is in Hermosa Beach, CA.


----------



## Mider1985 (Nov 16, 2010)

Is there anyone in here who is a Dog Brother ANYONE


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 16, 2010)

I think there are a few on FMATalk, don't recall any on MT unfortunately...we'd love to have em pop in.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Jan 2, 2011)

Yeah, I haven't seen any on here.  I'm a member over at the DBMA forum, and Guro Crafty Dog is on there fairly often.

I was lucky to get to attend Guro Crafty's seminar in Bloomington, IL. this last year......great bunch of guys.


----------



## geezer (Jan 2, 2011)

Yeah, I enjoy following Guro Crafty Dog's posts at the DBMA dept over on the FMATalk forum too. Sadly, it's about the only active part of that forum. People are not posting much anymore... here or there. But MATalk is still generally more active. Hey wakeup guys! You love MA, and especially FMA? Then _*post something!*_


----------



## Stickgrappler (Jan 6, 2011)

Woof all:

*bows deeply to all*

I am not a DB and generally lurk on the DB forum. I am in the DBMAA though.

Due to work and firewall limitations, I am not able to come on here as often as I would like.

Happy New Year MT'ers!

Very truly yours in the martial arts,

~sg


----------

